# Milan: Rebic è un fantasma. Pioli non l'ha presa bene.



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato da quotidiani in edicola, Rebic ormai è un fantasma. E anche un caso. Gli esami effettuati ieri (come ampiamente riferito in precedenza NDR) hanno escluso problemi al ginocchio. Pioli ha gestito la situazione con diplomazia ma sembra che non l'abbia presa bene. In stagione, solo Kjaer e Ibra hanno saltato più partite di Rebic. Il piatto piange.


----------



## Solo (21 Aprile 2022)

Monetizzare.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da quotidiani in edicola, Rebic ormai è un fantasma. E anche un caso. Gli esami effettuati ieri (come ampiamente riferito in precedenza NDR) hanno escluso problemi al ginocchio. Pioli ha gestito la situazione con diplomazia ma sembra che non l'abbia presa bene. In stagione, solo Kjaer e Ibra hanno saltato più partite di Rebic. Il piatto piange.


Cosa si dovrebbe dedurre da tutto questo? Che Ante stia fingendo di essere infortunato? Mah, questo non me lo aspettavo proprio da lui, spero ci sia un'altra interpretazione possibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da quotidiani in edicola, Rebic ormai è un fantasma. E anche un caso. Gli esami effettuati ieri (come ampiamente riferito in precedenza NDR) hanno escluso problemi al ginocchio. Pioli ha gestito la situazione con diplomazia ma sembra che non l'abbia presa bene. In stagione, solo Kjaer e Ibra hanno saltato più partite di Rebic. Il piatto piange.


Era meglio tenersi André Silva. Abbiamo fatto un altro errore grossolano di valutazione. Con il Silva di oggi, potevi pensare solo a trequartista e ala destra... Rebic purtroppo oltre ad avere limiti tecnici, è dal punto di vista mentale che non c'è più. Non so da cosa dipenda questa situazione, ma qualsiasi cosa sia andrà risolta.altrimenti a giugno occorre separarsi. Quest'anno non abbiamo mai potuto contarci.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Aprile 2022)

Mi raccomando vendiamo anche questo 
L unico [email protected] a parte ibra che non ha paura di nulla ed è un attaccante nel vero senso della parola
Vuole giocare e non fare la riserva 
Ha ragione sta a pioli trovare la soluzione
E me ne sbatto se fa ****** uno così in squadra ci vuole


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da quotidiani in edicola, Rebic ormai è un fantasma. E anche un caso. Gli esami effettuati ieri (come ampiamente riferito in precedenza NDR) hanno escluso problemi al ginocchio. Pioli ha gestito la situazione con diplomazia ma sembra che non l'abbia presa bene. In stagione, solo Kjaer e Ibra hanno saltato più partite di Rebic. Il piatto piange.


.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da quotidiani in edicola, Rebic ormai è un fantasma. E anche un caso. Gli esami effettuati ieri (come ampiamente riferito in precedenza NDR) hanno escluso problemi al ginocchio. Pioli ha gestito la situazione con diplomazia ma sembra che non l'abbia presa bene. In stagione, solo Kjaer e Ibra hanno saltato più partite di Rebic. Il piatto piange.


Mica è colpa di rebic se è fatto di cristallo.. il punto è che i suoi goal ci mancano e Leao è sempre più stanco, idem Giroud.. io di rebic non me ne priverei mai, anche perchè non so chi potrebbe arrivare di più forte spendendo poco e nulla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Cosa si dovrebbe dedurre da tutto questo? Che Ante stia fingendo di essere infortunato? Mah, questo non me lo aspettavo proprio da lui, spero ci sia un'altra interpretazione possibile.



Io ricordo il ginocchio con cui giocava Baggio,o quello di Gattuso  

Altri tempi.
Ora basta un lieve dolorino per farti saltare la partita.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io ricordo il ginocchio con cui giocava Baggio,o quello di Gattuso
> 
> Altri tempi.
> Ora basta un lieve dolorino per farti saltare la partita.


O uno step-on-foot per rotolarsi urlando per dieci minuti (e prendere pure rigore).
Hai ragione, altri tempi


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era meglio tenersi André Silva. Abbiamo fatto un altro errore grossolano di valutazione. Con il Silva di oggi, potevi pensare solo a trequartista e ala destra... Rebic purtroppo oltre ad avere limiti tecnici, è dal punto di vista mentale che non c'è più. Non so da cosa dipenda questa situazione, ma qualsiasi cosa sia andrà risolta.altrimenti a giugno occorre separarsi. Quest'anno non abbiamo mai potuto contarci.


Andre Silva per me resta un giocatorino. Anche Schick in Germania pare Van Basten.


----------



## Andris (21 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando vendiamo anche questo
> L unico [email protected] a parte ibra che non ha paura di nulla ed è un attaccante nel vero senso della parola
> Vuole giocare e non fare la riserva
> Ha ragione sta a pioli trovare la soluzione


basterebbe giocare a destra, ma sia lui sia Leao hanno il morbo della fascia destra
questa è sempre stata la soluzione
unici al mondo ad avere i più forti nella stessa fascia che hanno l'handicap di giocare sulla fascia consona al proprio piede


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era meglio tenersi André Silva. Abbiamo fatto un altro errore grossolano di valutazione. Con il Silva di oggi, potevi pensare solo a trequartista e ala destra... Rebic purtroppo oltre ad avere limiti tecnici, è dal punto di vista mentale che non c'è più. Non so da cosa dipenda questa situazione, ma qualsiasi cosa sia andrà risolta.altrimenti a giugno occorre separarsi. Quest'anno non abbiamo mai potuto contarci.



André Silva, così come Hauge, pur non essendo fenomeni sono ragazzi molto seri, questo qui invece è un pirla, basta vedere i casini che ha avuto in nazionale.

Penso sempre a come la società abbia agito da bullo con i ragazzi perbene, mentre faceva da scendiletto ai vari donnarumma e kessie e mi sale sempre il nervoso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Andre Silva per me resta un giocatorino. Anche Schick in Germania pare Van Basten.


A volte i giocatori richiedono semplicemente tempo. Per me Silva non è un giocatorino, in questo momento ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo. Certo non è Lewa o Benzema, ma in ogni caso è una punta molto interessante.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da quotidiani in edicola, Rebic ormai è un fantasma. E anche un caso. Gli esami effettuati ieri (come ampiamente riferito in precedenza NDR) hanno escluso problemi al ginocchio. Pioli ha gestito la situazione con diplomazia ma sembra che non l'abbia presa bene. In stagione, solo Kjaer e Ibra hanno saltato più partite di Rebic. Il piatto piange.


Boh io lo terrei. L'anno scorso siamo arrivati in champions grazie ai suoi gol clamorosi e decisivi. Se abbiamo fatto tremare anfield e sempre grazie a lui


----------



## Giofa (21 Aprile 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A volte i giocatori richiedono semplicemente tempo. Per me Silva non è un giocatorino, in questo momento ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo. Certo non è Lewa o Benzema, ma in ogni caso è una punta molto interessante.


Vero, piaceva anche a me. Però parliamo di un giocatore che quest'anno ha numeri simili a Giroud. Visto alla luce dello scambio con Ante qualche dubbio c'è, però non mi sembra una tragedia, anzi in alcuni momenti sembrava un'affare, purtroppo Ante si sta perdendo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Vero, piaceva anche a me. Però parliamo di un giocatore che quest'anno ha numeri simili a Giroud. Visto alla luce dello scambio con Ante qualche dubbio c'è, però non mi sembra una tragedia, anzi in alcuni momenti sembrava un'affare, purtroppo Ante si sta perdendo


Insomma: 
Silva: 44 partite giocate, 16 gol e 8 assist (un gol ogni 180 minuti).
Giroud: 33 partite giocate, 11 gol e 4 assist (un gol ogni 200 minuti). 
La differenza c'è, poi considera anche che Silva ha timbrato 3 volte in Champions, mentre Giroud 0 gol in 5 partite di Champions.
In questo momento è una tragedia, Ante sembra veramente inutile, mentre il portoghese ha ben altro rendimento. È pur sempre il titolare del Lipsia, squadra che in questo momento credo sia superiore al Milan, soprattutto in attacco.


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da quotidiani in edicola, Rebic ormai è un fantasma. E anche un caso. Gli esami effettuati ieri (come ampiamente riferito in precedenza NDR) hanno escluso problemi al ginocchio. Pioli ha gestito la situazione con diplomazia ma sembra che non l'abbia presa bene. In stagione, solo Kjaer e Ibra hanno saltato più partite di Rebic. Il piatto piange.



Atteggiamento imperdonabile, non deve piu vedere il campo con nostra magia.


----------



## R41D3N (21 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Boh io lo terrei. L'anno scorso siamo arrivati in champions grazie ai suoi gol clamorosi e decisivi. Se abbiamo fatto tremare anfield e sempre grazie a lui


Come detto e ripetuto quest'anno ha avuto un atteggiamento inammissibile. Professionalità zero a fronte di continui ed immaginari infortuni. Dopo l'ultimo RIFIUTO ad entrare nel derby, perché di quello si è trattato, si è creata una frattura ormai insanabile con club ed allenatore. Ora deve solo sparire e lo dico a malincuore da profondo ammiratore di quello che è stato a mio parere uno dei migliori della passata stagione.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Come detto e ripetuto quest'anno ha avuto un atteggiamento inammissibile. Professionalità zero a fronte di continui ed immaginari infortuni. Dopo l'ultimo RIFIUTO ad entrare nel derby, perché di quello si è trattato, si è creata una frattura ormai insanabile con club ed allenatore. Ora deve solo sparire e lo dico a malincuore da profondo ammiratore di quello che è stato a mio parere uno dei migliori della passata stagione.


E un peccato. 18 20 milioni dovremmo portarli a casa


----------



## R41D3N (21 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> E un peccato. 18 20 milioni dovremmo portarli a casa


È un peccato si, quest'anno se ci fossero stati i suoi gol potevamo davvero vincere il campionato. Anche nelle poche volte in cui ha giocato è sembrato sempre un corpo estraneo. Inutili giocate a perdere palla, dribbling fini a se stessi, compagni sempre ignorati, irritante sotto tutti i punti di vista...ci ha remato contro giocando (quella manciata di minuti) solo per se stesso. Credo sia stato davvero un grosso problema per Pioli. Destabilizzante!


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Ho negli occhi il suo atteggiamento contro l'arbitro quasi violento quando è stato annullato il gol di Messias, significa che ci tiene tantissimo a certe cose, soprattutto a vincere.


----------

